# New member - current car pics - Colour Concept Polo Recaro's



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

As promised pics of my Polo


























































Comments welcome 8)

Tom


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks very nice and tastfully done 

any of the engine bay?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice great colour choice


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks great! 8) 8)


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I like to think its been done tastefully, me and my dad built a custom DIN surround to hold the screen 

I'm afraid I dont think I have any of the engine bay, theres been nothing done it to it, its just really clean  I am quite an obsessive when it comes to cleaning my car. Every week with out fail I give it the works

Tom


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TT 7 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I like to think its been done tastefully, me and my dad built a custom DIN surround to hold the screen
> 
> ...


In that case you'll fit in very nicely on the forum


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice polo Tom


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

good colour - it's a well known fact that yellow ones go faster...


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

J55TTC - Thanks mate, your car is lovely, love that pic in your signature

TTwiggy - Well I dont know about that its pretty slooooow, you have to really push it for it to go anywhere :? Your collection of cars is quite impressive, in fact there's a few people on here with far too much money, lucky buggars :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi TT7,
Have to say how impressed I was with your original post and think the Polo is a peach. So many young lads modify their pride and you till it turns into a chavmobile.
Be sure to come to the anual bash in July, you will be made very welcome. 
Hopefully Audi UK will be there again were you can throw one of their V6 DSG coupe's around a slalom circuit.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very tastefully done. Certainly shows less is more 8)

James


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This could have gone so horribly wrong but it hasn't. Well done m8 for producing something tastefull - a credit to you. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

TT4PJ - Thank you 8) Do Audi really let you try their car out round a circuit?? I'm definatly going then!!!!

Coupe-sport - Thank you James, your Z4 is awesome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Love_iTT - Thanks Graham, I am concious sometimes that people think its a chav's car, becuase thats something that I most definatly do not wanna be associated with, but at the end of the day the people that know what there talking about like it and thats all that matters

Its certantly the biggest credit to hear all you guys say its nice, when look at what your all driving, and mines only a Polo

Tom


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi TT7,
> Have to say how impressed I was with your original post and think the Polo is a peach. *So many young lads modify their pride *and you till it turns into a chavmobile.
> Be sure to come to the anual bash in July, you will be made very welcome.
> Hopefully Audi UK will be there again were you can throw one of their V6 DSG coupe's around a slalom circuit.


Yes, but he is actually 53 and an accountant from Kettering. :wink:

ps good job fella.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Cool car - almost identical to mine - top choice of colour.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Agreed - looks different but not too different - nice and subtle!

Good work mate!


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

nice polo mate

as you can see i have a polo too. good mix TT's and Polo's.


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Tej, yea I've seen you on Club Polo, my screen name is Tom7 on there, saw your car at No Rice last month, might catch you this month

Tom


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Ditto to what everyone else has already said Tom.

Nicely done 8)


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers mate,

Your car isn't to shabby either 8)

Tom


----------

